# Can you take senakot for constipation at 11 weeks pregnant?



## huddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi there, do you know if I can take senakot tablets for constipation at 11 weeks pregnant? Thanks huddy xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

First line treatment is usually non drug. Increase fibre and fluid intake initially to see if this helps. Laxatives can be used in pregnancy, however should discuss with GP or midwife first. Senna not usually first choice drug (usually ispaghula or lactulose). No evidence that it is harmful however, just not usually used first as it is absorbed into body unlike the others mentioned.


Hope it resolves soon x


----------

